# Free diving



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I got here in November from Cali and started fishing and hunting around the area. I am trying to get into spearfishing here. I free dive and am used to spearfishing all over southern Cali but I don't have a boat big enough for open water here. Is there any decent spots for shore diving or anyone that wants a dive partner. I have no problem splitting expenses. I just want to get back in the water. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

You shouldn't have much trouble getting a dive buddy, there are several freedivers on the forum now days. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Spearfishing is allowed from the beach/jetties in Alabama. Can actually hold some good fish at times too. Pm me if you ever wanna make the trip over, we dive a all the time. Freedive only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to PFF. You will hook up with other divers on the forum


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys. Skram and oyster man I'll have to hit you guys up for sure.


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

*Freediving newbie*

I am interested in more freediving but I need to increase my Kahona size to be comfortable floundering around on the surface in open water. Being amongst others seems to help. Grew up SCUBA but like the simplicity of freediving. 
I'd be open to taking you out wherever you're comfortable going in a 21 ft cc. PM me your contact # and we'll discuss setting something up.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*For Skram*

I am in East Milton and wonder where in Alabama would be a jetty I could find close to Pensacola to take my kids and do a snorkel dive for spearing a few fish. I'll have to get an Alabama license also. I wonder what that costs a Florida resident? thanks, Mike


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

If your just looking to snorkel Panama City and Destin have a few good jetties to dive on. Now to hunt Alabama point is a hot spot! 

Now as to navydoc, there are a couple of us in the area. I'll be home may1st and I'll be looking to get in the water a few times if the water is looking good. Keep in touch. A lot of us are on spearboard.com as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoPhil (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey man, I just moved here in february. I don't know jack about spearfishing, or anywhere to do it around here. I'm an ex infantry dude whos lookin to slay some aquatic beasts. I have some goggles, fins and a snorkel coming in the mail right now, and i'm researching a good speargun to buy. If you ever need someone to snipe some fishies with hit me up. I've got all summer to do nothing but hunt.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Check out Benthic oceansports. Over in Destin, Mike's a really good guy and very knowledgable with our gear. Give him a shout if you need anything. Also look into fii classes for safety, joe lives in Destin as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

^^^ took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## ColoradoPhil (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the lead, I looked up a few of the upcoming class dates. And I agree it's something worth doing. Only down side of this is with my recent move here my funds are spread kinda thin right now. I'm just trying to rekindle my childhood love for the water, meet some new people, experience some cool stuff while slaying some fish. 

I'm hoping to link up with some guys with a solid head on there shoulders to show me the ropes until I am able to take that course. I can't seem to meet anyone around me that has actually gotten into spearfishing, much less free diving. They all give me the crazy eyes and start talking about sharks. Hence why i'm trying to meet some new people .


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Where are you? I may have missed it if you said.... 

I am located in Destin..... I have been spearfishing since I was in highschool and now I own Destin Spearfishing Adventures. You can check out my website.

www.Destinspearfishing.com

Send me a message and we can work something out if you are ever in the area and I'm not booked up. You are a forum member so I would help you out....

We will have to either work something around when I an home or I can try to hook you up with some people I know over here that are really good guys. 

If you are interested and in the area send me a message on my site or on here via pm.

Thanks!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

NavyDoc said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Skram and oyster man I'll have to hit you guys up for sure.


A couple weeks ago I watched a guy hand pick his sheephead at the end of the perdido pass jetties. He said there were at least 100 at the end. I would cast shrimp and fiddlers right on top of them. Nothing.
He would take a big breath and disappear. And then come up with a trophy sized sheephead every single time. Him and his buddy did this till they got there limit. And a dam good limit they had. All hand picked monster sheephead. 
I just bought a spear gun off eBay earlier today.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Just hit any of us up. Ill be home may first and trying to get at it every day rather just Freediving or slinging the polespear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



Chapman5011 said:


> NavyDoc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the comments guys. Skram and oyster man I'll have to hit you guys up for sure.
> ...


That's the way to do it!!!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



Chapman5011 said:


> NavyDoc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the comments guys. Skram and oyster man I'll have to hit you guys up for sure.
> ...


That's the way to do it!!!


----------

